
Can epigenetics help us grow food more efficiently and combat global hunger? - rustoo
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-04/tuos-sct041619.php
======
externalreality
I remember participating in a food drive when I was in high-school. One of my
teachers reminded me that gathering the food was only part of the problem.
Transporting is an entirely different problem. I don't know if there is a food
shortage on this planet. I do know there is a distribution problem which is
part technological and part sociopolitical.

~~~
roystan
According to what this research suggests, it mitigates shortage or
unavailibitity of seeds through greening. It doesn't address the distribution
aspect. Countries or regions that are grappling with food shortage could see
merit in this method

------
aszantu
preserving more of the thrown out food might do more for hunger than killing
all the trees for soya

